# Hardtail für 11-jährigen



## Bini05 (24. Oktober 2017)

Hallo liebe Forummitglieder, 

da ich bei der Kaufberatung leider keine Antwort bekommen habe, weil sich die Meisten wahrscheinlich nicht mit Kidsbikes auskennen, poste ich hier meine Frage. Dabei bin ich eigentlich schon auf der Suche nach einem Erwachsenenbike, da mein Sohn schon so groß ist (1,60 m).

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Hardtail für meinen Junior (11 Jahre). Der Bikehändler in der Nähe vertreibt hauptsächlich Cube (mit dem Hinweis des besten P/L Verhältnisses??). Ich hätte dort auch zugeschlagen, allerdings waren in der Preisklasse bis 800/900 € keine passenden Hardtails mehr verfügbar (18 Zoll).

Mein Sohn ist nun total enttäuscht und will nicht bis Frühjahr warten, daher habe ich mich online auf die Suche gemacht. Ich möchte nicht zu teuer einsteigen, da er erst Anfänger ist (wir sind bisher nur kurze Touren gefahren) und ja auch noch wächst (daher die 18 Zoll, das würde jetzt gerade mit dem Oberrrohr passen und er könnte nächstes Frühjahr reinwachsen).

Wichtig ist für mich eine Luftfedergabel, damit ich diese auf das Leichtgewicht (43 Kg) einstellen kann und ein nicht zu schweres Bike. Die Komponenten müssen nicht zu hochwertig sein, da er diese aufgrund seines Gewichtes gar nicht so stark belastet.

Probefahren halte ich für nicht so wichtig, da mein Sohn eh keinen Vergleich hat und daher zu jedem coolen Bike ja sagen würde, die Geometrie haben wir, wie gesagt, bereits überprüft.

Online habe ich folgende Bikes gefunden:

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-zr-team-7.0-582313

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-ltd-pro-2x-green-n-black-550573

https://www.liquid-life.de/cube/cube-attention-sl-aqua-n-blue-2018.html

Meine Frage: Was würdet ihr empfehlen bzw. habt ihr für Leichtgewichte noch gute Alternativen???

Vielen Dank für Tipps, Sabine


----------



## Linipupini (24. Oktober 2017)

Moin,
Hast du dich schon auf 27,5 eingeschossen? für eine 1,60m größe finde ich 18" ein wenig zu überdimensioniert, sprich zu groß!
Man kann in ein Rad nicht "reinwachsen", das muss schon passen, meine Meinung!  ich bin 1,83 und fahre 18/19".
Du möchtest nicht so teuer einsteigen? was willst du denn ausgeben?
evtl. würde ich es dann auch mal auf dem gebraucht Markt probieren (bessere Komponenten)
Gruss M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (24. Oktober 2017)

18" ist mit 160cm eigentlich nicht optimal, vor allem für Gelände-Anfänger. (Das passt mir selbst mit 183cm ja noch...) Aber wenn er lange Arme und Beine hat, könnte das schon klappen. Kannst Du ggf selbst den Vorbau gegen was kurzes tauschen..?

Mit Cube und Radon machst Du nichts verkehrt. Das höhere Gewicht beim Cube passt eigentlich nicht zu den augenscheinlich höherwertigen Komponenten.


----------



## Floh (24. Oktober 2017)

Also, bei der Größe höchstens ein XS oder S, also 13- 14 Zoll. Meine Frau fährt mit 168cm und langem Oberkörper ein 14 Zoll. Das Problem ist nicht, ob er drauf sitzen kann, sondern wie lang der Rahmen ist. Und wenn ich mit 1,90m ein 20" fahre dann ist 18" für ihn viel zu groß. Tu ihm das nicht an. Kauf lieber was Kleineres gebraucht und verkauf es in einem Jahr wieder.

Mit einem 26er wäre er eigentlich noch besser bedient. Die kann man gebraucht ganz günstig schießen, weil das ja mittlerweile Teufelswerk ist. Gebraucht ist schlau, weil er es wie Du schon sagst wahrscheinlich nicht lange fährt, und der Wertverlust ist viel geringer.

Zum Beispiel:

Das hier

Das hier

Das hier ist allerdings mein Favorit. Gute Gabel, gute Komponenten, und ein echt schicker Stahlrahmen. Leichte Gebrauchsspuren aber nichts Schlimmes.


----------



## Bini05 (24. Oktober 2017)

Wow, vielen Dank für die vielen informativen Antworten. Prinzipiell bin ich noch nicht festgelegt, sonst hätte ich mich ja nicht an das Forum gewendet ;-)
Ihr habt wohl recht mit der Rahmengröße, bin halt von mir ausgegangen (lange Beine), ich fahre 20 Zoll bei 1,78 m... und ich will natürlich, dass das Bike möglichst lange hält. Aber Trails fahren mit zu großem Bike macht wirklich keinen Spaß, da gebe ich Euch recht. 
Die 27,5 Zoll sind auch nicht gesetzt, allerdings gibt es zumindest bei neuen Bikes kaum mehr 26 Zoll. Da bin ich also flexibel...

Ich habe mich erst mal auf die Suche nach neuen Bikes gemacht, weil ich bisher meinen Sohn immer mit Gebrauchten abgespeist habe und er sich ein Neues gewünscht hat (vielleicht könnte ich ihn auch überzeugen ein "cooleres" Gebrauchtes zu nehmen) und ich ehrlich gesagt in der Preisklasse auch zu planlos bei den Komponenten bin (ich weiß nicht einmal, wann eine Luftfedergabel dabei ist und die ist mir wegen dem Gewicht meines Sohnes wichtig). Bin also immer offen für so tolle Vorschläge wie von Dir, Floh!
Die Bikes werde ich auf jeden Fall auch noch meinem Sohn zeigen, Preisklasse bis 800 € hätte ich sonst für ein Neues ausgegeben, aber wenn´s was Gescheides ist...

Wir wohnen in der Nähe von München, von daher könnten wir evtl. das Eine sogar besichtigen/ausprobieren. 

Noch eine Frage: Vorteile vom Stahlrahmen??? Ich wäre eher auf Alu gegangen. Carbon scheidet bei mir eigentlich für ein Kind aus, oder? Ist doch etwas zu empfindlich und muss eigentlich auch noch nicht sein.


----------



## reijada (24. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

Ich würde mich nach einem günstigen, leichten gebrauchtem 26“ umsehen. 
Da die heute niemand mehr haben will gibts die Bikes und die Teile sehr günstig. 
Alterenativ wenn es preislich attraktiv ist mit besseren ( evtl.  gebrauchten) Teilen tunen.
Mit ein bisschen Glück verkauft man dann ein Jahr später mit wenig Verlust. 
Bei neuen 27,5er passt leicht, haltbar und günstig, leider fast nie zusammen. 
Meiner Tochter habe ich so ein 26er XS 7,9 Kg bike gebaut und die ist erst 8,5 Jahre.


----------



## reijada (24. Oktober 2017)

Stahlrahmen findet man eher selten, da entweder der billigste Schrott oder Rahmen von sehr hoher Qualität 
Meist findet man Alurahmen in passender Qualität / Gewicht. 
Carbon ist für ein Kinderrad meiner Meinung nach auch machbar. Der Vergleich Bikegewicht zum Körpergewicht ist bei Kindern eh stark verzerrt, da ist jedes Gram gut investiert. 
Meine fährt einen Focus Raven Carbonrahmen. 
Man(n) sollte solch ein Rad dann allerdings nicht mit zur Schule oder zu den Freunden mitgeben, ist für uns ein reines Sportgerät.


----------



## Linipupini (25. Oktober 2017)

reijada schrieb:


> Ich würde mich nach einem günstigen, leichten gebrauchtem 26“ umsehen.
> Da die heute niemand mehr haben will gibts die Bikes und die Teile sehr günstig.


Da liegst du aber vollkommen daneben!
Gerade bei den leichten, hochwertig gebrauchten 26er wird man suchen müssen um was Preislich adäquates zu finden.
Und das die heute niemand mehr haben will, ist ein Irrglaube!


----------



## Floh (25. Oktober 2017)

Stahlrahmen kann man sehr leicht und gut bauen. OnOne ist z.B. lange Zeit nur mit Stahlrahmen am Markt gewesen, mittlerweile machen sie auch Carbon...

Stahlrahmen sehen halt schlanker aus und sind generell unempfindlicher gegen Beulen. Sind ziemlich aus der Mode, aber das liegt auch daran, dass Stahl wenn es leicht sein soll deutlich schwieriger zu schweissen ist wegen der dünnen Wandstärken. Aluminium zu schweißen ist da schon etwas beherrschbarer.

Ich sehe nichts Verwerfliches daran, einem Kind ein gebrauchtes Fahrrad zu kaufen. Man bekommt wesentlich mehr fürs Geld. Für 800 Euro neu bekommst Du ein Einsteiger-Hardtail mit ganz ordentlichen Komponenten. Du kannst aber auch eine Fox-Gabel und Shimano XT/XTR Komponenten bekommen, dafür müsstest Du in der Regel eher 1200-1400 Euro investieren.

Generell bist Du jetzt gerade in einer ganz guten Phase, um ein Schnäppchen zu machen. Bei den Fahrrad-Händlern muss man dann aber nehmen was übrig ist, da kann man bei kleinen Größen Glück oder Pech haben.


----------



## MrBrightside (25. Oktober 2017)

Das find ich gut:

https://www.rabe-bike.de/shop/centurion-backfire-pro-900-27-matt-schwarz-grau-blau-2016.html

Sehr leicht, richtig gute Teile, passende Größe.

Bei dem Rad sind die Teile so gut, dass es lohnen würde einen neuen Rahmen zu kaufen und die Teile umzubauen.
Wächst quasi mit für relativ kleines Geld.
Schrauben sollte halt jemand können.


----------



## KIV (25. Oktober 2017)

Na ob die UVP wirklich stimmt..?
Und was an "Procraft" -Naben und -Cockpit so toll sein soll, erschließt sich mir auch nicht. 
Außerdem könnte der Rahmen auch echt schon sehr klein sein. Ein Bikefreund von unserem Junior fährt mit etwas über 150 eine 26er mit 13"-Rahmengröße und das wirkt unter ihm schon echt klein.
Unser Bengel fährt ein 14"-Cube schon seit er knapp 140cm groß ist, und hat es wirklich voll im Griff.

Ich würde nach 16" Rahmen suchen, das ist durch leichte Anpassungen in der Vorbaulänge am variabelsten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (25. Oktober 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> Na ob die UVP wirklich stimmt..?
> Und was an "Procraft" -Naben und -Cockpit so toll sein soll, erschließt sich mir auch nicht.
> Außerdem könnte der Rahmen auch echt schon sehr klein sein. Ein Bikefreund von unserem Junior fährt mit etwas über 150 eine 26er mit 13"-Rahmengröße und das wirkt unter ihm schon echt klein.
> Unser Bengel fährt ein 14"-Cube schon seit er knapp 140cm groß ist, und hat es wirklich voll im Griff.
> ...


Die UVP stimmt.
Wie das Procraft Zeug ist, weiß ich nicht. Wird nichts besonderes sein, bei dem UVP sicher nicht schlecht oder tonnenschwer.
Die Nabe hat zumindest einen XD-Freilauf - wüsste nicht, dass es super-billig XD-Naben gäbe.

Gabel, Antrieb - ziemlich teure Komponenten - sind richtig gut. Bremse sollte auch gut sein.

Mit der Rahmengröße hast du recht, könnte ein wenig größer sein. Passt im Moment wahrscheinlich gut, geht aber schnell bei den kleinen...


----------



## reijada (25. Oktober 2017)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Da liegst du aber vollkommen daneben!
> Gerade bei den leichten, hochwertig gebrauchten 26er wird man suchen müssen um was Preislich adäquates zu finden.
> Und das die heute niemand mehr haben will, ist ein Irrglaube!



Ist das so!?

Wie schon geschrieben, ich habe mit 26“ teilen ein bike für meine Tochter gebaut.
Wenn ein Neuer Raven Carbon Rahmen für 300, eine fast neue RS Sid Worldcup mit Carbonkrone und lockouthebel für 200 und Michelin GripR für je 9,90, ein neuer top Laufradsatz mit Podiumfelgen und novatec Superlightnaben für 230 Euro teuer ist...dann hast du natürlich recht und ich liege da vollkommen daneben.


----------



## Bini05 (25. Oktober 2017)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Es ist leider so, dass ich das mit dem Tunen und Einbauen selber nicht hinbekomme, ich bin froh, dass ich das Nötigste weiß, um mein Bike auf Tour bei einem Defekt einigermaßen fit zu bekommen... 
Und mein Mann flucht schon über die üblichen Reparaturen wie kaputte Lichter und verrostete Bremsseile bei unseren Stadträdern.

Mein Sohn wünscht sich auch unbedingt endlich mal ein neues Bike und das hatte ich ihm eigentlich auch schon versprochen.

Ich habe also bei den neuen Bikes gesucht und mir in Größe 16 Zoll (also kleinerer Rahmen) das Letzte sichern lassen: 

https://www.rabe-bike.de/shop/cube-attention-sl-black-n-flashorange-2017.html#availability

und werde es zusammen mit meinem Sohn probefahren. Ich persönlich finde den Preis nicht schlecht, das Einzige, was ich nicht so optimal finde, ist das Gewicht, aber da habe ich, ehrlich gesagt, bei der Reifengröße und dem Preisniveau auch nicht viel Unterschied zu den anderen Bikes finden können.

Eine Rahmengröße kleiner finde ich definitiv zu klein, da mein Sohn im Frühjahr sicher schon wieder ein Stück größer ist...


----------



## MrBrightside (25. Oktober 2017)

Bini05 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Es ist leider so, dass ich das mit dem Tunen und Einbauen selber nicht hinbekomme, ich bin froh, dass ich das Nötigste weiß, um mein Bike auf Tour bei einem Defekt einigermaßen fit zu bekommen...
> Und mein Mann flucht schon über die üblichen Reparaturen wie kaputte Lichter und verrostete Bremsseile bei unseren Stadträdern.
> 
> Mein Sohn wünscht sich auch unbedingt endlich mal ein neues Bike und das hatte ich ihm eigentlich auch schon versprochen.
> ...


Bei den Voraussetzungen würde ich auch unbedingt beim Händler kaufen. Ein Ansprechpartner vor Ort, wenn was ist, und eine Probefahrt sind schon sehr wichtig.

Der Preis vom Cube ist schon ok, wichtig ist, dass es passt und nicht schon zu klein ist.


----------



## Linipupini (25. Oktober 2017)

Hier auch noch mal Schnäppchen in 27,5
https://www.hibike.de/bergamont-rox...ed-mod-2016-p783faf35ca6359164bf3ce72f55b8558
https://www.hibike.de/bergamont-rox...ge-mod-2016-pde2e629432c7919205502da22ff6bc99


----------



## delphi1507 (25. Oktober 2017)

Bini05 schrieb:


> Mein Sohn wünscht sich auch unbedingt endlich mal ein neues Bike und das hatte ich ihm eigentlich auch schon versprochen.


Meiner Meinung nach solltet ihr genau darüber nochmal in Ruhe sprechen! Er würde gebraucht sicher ein deutlich besseres und hochwertigeres Rad Abstauben können!  
16 und 20" gab es bei uns, auch aus Zeitgründen, neu, das 24" gebraucht (rechtzeitig nach gebrauchten gesucht) steht schon im Keller bereit. Alle Räder werden noch ein 2. Malit etwas Verzögerung genutzt bevor sie verkauft werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (25. Oktober 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach solltet ihr genau darüber nochmal in Ruhe sprechen! Er würde gebraucht sicher ein deutlich besseres und hochwertigeres Rad Abstauben können!
> 16 und 20" gab es bei uns, auch aus Zeitgründen, neu, das 24" gebraucht (rechtzeitig nach gebrauchten gesucht) steht schon im Keller bereit. Alle Räder werden noch ein 2. Malit etwas Verzögerung genutzt bevor sie verkauft werden.


Für jemand, der technisch nicht versiert ist, ist gebraucht nicht unbedingt die beste Lösung.

Ich find das mit dem Cube vom Händler schon sinnvoll.


----------



## linus1973 (25. Oktober 2017)

Hallo! Hatte hier die gleiche Aufgabe für einen 10jährigen zu lösen mit vergleichbaren Eckdaten in Sachen Größe und Schrittlänge. Haben u s für dieses entschieden:

https://laface-bikes.de/cube-fahrra...k-flashred-2017-limitiertes-sondermodell.html

Der Rabe hat das auch für etwas mehr, vielleicht kommt er euch ja noch beim Preis entgegen. 

Zuhause nachgewogen mit 12,5 kg. Durch völlig unproblematisches Tuning bereits um 700g leichter geworden:
2x Rocket Ron mit 490g verbaut plus leichte Schäuche
Kurzer Vorbau aus der Restekiste, Lenker und Sattektütze für n Fünfer beim örtlichen Händler ablängen lassen. 

Insgesamt 70€ draufgelegt und damit fast schon fast 1kg leichter. Mit mehr Geld geht da noch was, die Laufräder sind rund 2000g schwer. Aber das ist dann schon eine größere Investition...


----------

